# new bumper



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jrrsmith18 said:


> just wondering before i go in for a quote on some body work, so i just traded in my 2011 ls for a 2014 lt in blue ray and unlike my 2011 this 2014 had the license plate bracket installed which im not a fan of. so like the next day i drill out the bracket and threw some push pins in the holes, i mean it looks okay but i would prefer the clean look of a bumper with the bracket never installed. i went on rockauto.com and can pick up the base bumper + shipping for $120. like what could i expect for having a chevy body shop paint it for me? if i did go this way i would just drop it off and pick it up later and do all the swapping of trim pieces myself, i figure they wouldn't need the car to match paint cause the car is like a month old built 04/2014.


 *Id say a couple hundred bucks to paint at most. And ya they wont need the car because it will be so easy to match it with it only being a month old. The only other thing is I ask, does your state require you to have the front license plate on?. If not then you will be fine, but im guessing they do because GM, and other manufacturers install the license plate on at the factory depending on which state the car is going to. Atleast that's what my dealer told me. I don't know if that is 100% true or not.*


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

They still need to color match and blend so it's best to have the car. Also it will be cheaper just to have the body shop fill the holes


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> They still need to color match and blend so it's best to have the car. Also it will be cheaper just to have the body shop fill the holes


 *It wont be required that they will need it as the car is only a month old...so if he goes to the right dealership, and they have darn good painters, and they get the correct paint, and know how to mix it right, then it should be no issue for them to just paint the bumper without the car being there. *


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

For a perfect match it is needed since no paint is the. Same even if it's the same code even if it's a brand new car or a 8 month old car paint fades do to a lot of things. I think I'm a darn good body guy


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah in ohio we are supposed to have two plates but I've never liked the front plate. This is my first car that has had a bracket. 

And i just got a quote from the dealers body shop of $663 to fill holes and repaint. I didn't ask them about the new bumper from rock auto cause I got a little bit skeptical of their body panel replacements. Like I don't want to get and then it's some cheap plastic that when I go to install trim it snaps or something. Unless someone has some experience with their body replacement pieces


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jrrsmith18 said:


> Yeah in ohio we are supposed to have two plates but I've never liked the front plate. This is my first car that has had a bracket.
> 
> And i just got a quote from the dealers body shop of $663 to fill holes and repaint. I didn't ask them about the new bumper from rock auto cause I got a little bit skeptical of their body panel replacements. Like I don't want to get and then it's some cheap plastic that when I go to install trim it snaps or something. Unless someone has some experience with their body replacement pieces


 *A guy I used to work with at an auto parts store bought body stuff from rockauto.com for his 2005 chevy Colorado and he told me that their parts are OE parts that meet OEM specs. He suggested buying stuff from them to fix my 98 camry when I got into an accident last winter. They are cheap from what I see. I looked at the bumper from a cruze on rockauto.com and to me, the part looks just as the OEM part does. The plastic looks just as thick, and its perfectly shaped. The thing is, plastic is plastic, so you cant have standards too high on what you expect out of plastic. So it could happen with the OEM part that came on the car....so in my opinion, it doesn't matter. Id say get the bumper from rockauto.com, look it over and double compare it to yours, and have your dealer give you an opinion on the durability of the bumper and go from there. Id say as long as it looks good painted, and your careful with it when installing it, you should have no issues.*


----------



## skaraider (Apr 2, 2014)

INTERIOR PARTS, CHARMS and JEWELRY items in MBi Auto store on eBay!

CHECK that guy out on ebay. I just got a bumper from him they use the Identification plate located in your glove box that has your color code on it to pain to match to the car. I got the LTZ RS bumper pained to match, it was shipped to the house no runs looks VERY nice. cost about 375 bucks


----------



## skaraider (Apr 2, 2014)

Thats the new bumper installed and Painted










And this is a photo of Old and new bumper new bumper is wet just washed it. Shipper coated it in baby power to protect it from the bubble wrap.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

$600+ dollars to change bumpers and repaint when your bluray metallic car is so dark unless looking for it no one would ever noticed those small black plugs in the bumper. Personally I would use that money to go for a nice long drive, since that would buy more than 6000 miles worth of gas. 

I guarantee those plugs look better than my stupid front plate bracket.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

They're vendors that sell color matched plugs, I'd invest in those before I spent money on a non OEM bumper, paint, install. **** depending on the hole size I'd find a print shop to try and color match it and slap a vinyl sticker over the **** holes. That quote to fill the holes is really high get a few more quotes. Have you tried searchtempest.com ams done nationwide Craigslist search for a blue ray front bumper?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

How much are tickets if you get pulled over without a front plate?

I live in a two plate state, but in my area I see at least a couple cars a day (usually expensive ones) without a front plate, or they will just set the plate on the front dash lol. I wish I had the balls to do that.

I hate the front plate, especially that bracket.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

My Chevy dealership is in Ohio (two-plate state), and all of our vehicles arrive with no front plate attached. They are added to the monroney sticker and are thrown in the trunk. We only install them after asking the customer if they want it on or not. Personally, I never attached one to my vehicles and will just suck it up and pay the fine if I get pulled over. 

As far as what that bodyshop is charging you just to plug the holes, that is ridiculous. You could get an entirely new bumper painted and installed for the same cost!


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

guess i needed to refresh browser to see new posts lawl, but yeah still at conflict on what to do nothing besides a clean looking front bumper does it. at the moment im rocking the bumper with no plugs (i had push pins in but they just didn't look appealing so i took them off, granted they weren't painted but idt they'd look that much better). im going to a local body shop tmrw to see what they'll charge. and for getting a new bumper for the same price isn't going to happen, i called back the dealer cause for humor wanted to see about just getting a new bumper and he says a couple hundred on top of the 660! i go onto gmpartsdirect.com and the bumper w/o rs lists at like 350?

and as for the ticket, who knows, i've been stopped twice in my old cruze but always got off with saying im not drilling holes into a lease vehicle (it didn't come with a bracket).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Depends on where you live I guess. I get pulled over in Bentlyville and Solon all the time and I had a front plate each time.They been talking about changing the law forever so it would save them money on not making 2 plates per car and still charge the same fee at the BMV.


----------

